# Former Vicars Cross Nurseries, Tarvin Road,Chester,6-10



## kevsy21 (Jun 25, 2010)

Came across this place on the way to Chester,thought it was worth a closer look.There are 3 buildings left.Not much history to be found on it apart from a application was made and disapproved in 2003 for Residential properties due to part of the site being greenbelt land.


----------

